# OZflyte Kayak



## melbourneandy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Sorry if i posted in the wrong spot but i found an OZflyte kayak for sale locally and i was wondering if anyone has heard of them? It is 3.8metres long that is about all the info i can gather on the make. I looked on there website but could find only surf skis and the like. Thought i'd throw it to the merry throng to see if it's worth buying as a backup


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

melbourneandy said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sorry if i posted in the wrong spot but i found an OZflyte kayak for sale locally and i was wondering if anyone has heard of them? It is 3.8metres long that is about all the info i can gather on the make. I looked on there website but could find only surf skis and the like. Thought i'd throw it to the merry throng to see if it's worth buying as a backup


 I've never even heard of them :shock:. Could be worth a look if they're locally made.


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

hey ozflyte kayaks are actually surf skis (LONG ONES) its not for a fishing kayak really the on;ly other thing they make it polyutherene kayaks and also nipper boards. sorry if i make you sad about it if its the polyutherene ones there better i wouldnt know how good it is for fishing though but you could probobly make a surf ski into a fishing kayak kind of thing if you make a hatch in the front of you. - andrew


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

hey ozflyte kayaks are actually surf skis (LONG ONES) its not for a fishing kayak really the on;ly other thing they make it polyutherene kayaks and also nipper boards. sorry if i make you sad about it if its the polyutherene ones there better i wouldnt know how good it is for fishing though but you could probobly make a surf ski into a fishing kayak kind of thing if you make a hatch in the front of you. - andrew


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

nemollie said:


> hey ozflyte kayaks are actually surf skis (LONG ONES) its not for a fishing kayak really the on;ly other thing they make it polyutherene kayaks and also nipper boards. sorry if i make you sad about it if its the polyutherene ones there better i wouldnt know how good it is for fishing though but you could probobly make a surf ski into a fishing kayak kind of thing if you make a hatch in the front of you. - andrew


I dunno, this bottom one looks like it could work to me:


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

> I dunno, this bottom one looks like it could work to me:


i agree the bottom one would work thats what i said they do have polytherane looking kayaks that might work for a fishing kayak


----------



## melbourneandy (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply lads. I missed the end of the auction and didnt win it but i found out they are actually a reasonable rig. Maybe next time


----------

